# Aquastyle 9 Gallon



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Upgraded my 5 Gallon to something fancy! Now using flourite and excel.

So far, betta seems a bit lost, but not unhappy. Also, he's at eye level with the cat


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking good. I hate ornaments so this is purely a biased opinion but get rid of the ornament and put some driftwood in there


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread! ^_^


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> Looking good. I hate ornaments so this is purely a biased opinion but get rid of the ornament and put some driftwood in there


There's some wood in there with some anubias on it, but it's a bit hidden behind the shrubbery.

I also tend to agree with the no ornament look, but that little guy is my one ode to a maya archaeology degree I no longer use 

It could be replaced eventually, but I just haven't seen any beautiful pieces of wood that are small enough for this tank!


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Sweet tank, where did you get it and what type of lights are you using?


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

10G said:


> Sweet tank, where did you get it and what type of lights are you using?


Thanks! It came with the tank. It's the fancy eheim aquastyle energy saving 7 watt led. It's pretty powerful though, and my plants are happy enough.


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Beedans said:


> There's some wood in there with some anubias on it, but it's a bit hidden behind the shrubbery.
> 
> I also tend to agree with the no ornament look, but that little guy is my one ode to a maya archaeology degree I no longer use
> 
> It could be replaced eventually, but I just haven't seen any beautiful pieces of wood that are small enough for this tank!


I tend not to like ornaments either, but you've done a really tasteful job of it. Plus, having a degree in maya archeology makes it just that much better!
There is another fishkeeper I know who uses "zen like" ornaments in a lot of her tanks. She is an artist/designer and her tank set ups are beautiful. Every corner has something unique and interesting about it. I was reminded of her tanks when I saw yours! Nice job!


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Random picture update time! I kind of like the chaos, but I'm bad at organizing plants anyway.


----------

